#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Colocar ip static na onu fiberhome

## diogo25

Boa tarde gostaria de saber se alguém já conseguiu colocar um IP static na ONU com o ANM2000 para ter controle de ping e snmp, pq eu coloco uma ONU em um condomínio e através dela eu distribui para os clientes, ai queria ter controle para colocar ela no the dude.

----------


## evandromac

> Boa tarde gostaria de saber se alguém já conseguiu colocar um IP static na ONU com o ANM2000 para ter controle de ping e snmp, pq eu coloco uma ONU em um condomínio e através dela eu distribui para os clientes, ai queria ter controle para colocar ela no the dude.


Tem jeito sim, amigo. Lá no menu WAN SERVICE , que fica em SERVICE CONFIG MANAGEMENT quando você clica na ONU, você pode escolher la se quer estático, DHCP ou PPPoE.

----------


## dpetry

Para realizar esse procedimento citado pelo amigo acima, a ONU deve ser router.

na configuração vc deve selecionar Modo Bridge da WAN, pois pelo que entendi, você chega com a fibra no condomínio e lá tem rede UTP, correto?

Abraço.

----------

